# Some homes I found with land in Southern Ohio



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Here are some listings from where I grew up...there are some reasonable priced listings with land that I wanted to share. Lots of other ones to...just to many to post.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1482-Rt-83_Beverly_OH_45715_M36946-85108


http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/4105-Center-Rd_Zanesville_OH_43701_M48522-43941?ex=OH540931653

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/6800-Windy-Ridge-Rd_New-Concord_OH_43762_M35908-39998


Marsha


----------

